# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya'nın sıcak sulara inme hayali gerçek oldu

## bozok

*Rusya'nın sıcak sulara inme hayali gerçek oldu...* 



*Suriye ile Rusya deniz kuvvetleri arasında imzalanan anlaşma uyarınca Rusya, Suriye'nin Tartus limanında kalıcı bir deniz üssüne sahip oldu.* 

*22.07.2009 / VATAN GZT. / DIş HABERLER* 

Yaklaşık 10 geminin bu üsse konuşlandırılması ve Rusya'nın Karadeniz filosunun komutasının bundan böyle *"Karadeniz ve Akdeniz komutanlığı"* olarak faaliyet göstermesi kararlaştırıldı. 

Suriye'deki üsten 4 denizi (Hint Okyanusu, Akdeniz, Kızıldeniz, Atlantik) kontrol edebeilcek olan rus gemilerinin ilk ikisi olan *Peter the Great* ve *Amiral Kuzetsov* gemileri ocak ayında boğazlardan geçerek Suriye'ye gidecek. 

Rusya'nın bu kritik üs karşılığında Suriye'ye dünyanın en gelişmiş hava savunma sistemleri olan S300 füzelerinden verdiği belirtiliyor. İsrail durumdan çok rahatsız. 

2008 yılının eylül ayında Rusya ile suriye arasında imzalanan anlaşmanın hayata geçirilmesiyle birlikte Suriye'nin Tartus limanında kurulacak askeri üs, Rusya'nın kendi toprakları dışındaki en modern ve sofistike deniz üssü olacak. Böylece Rusya'nın yüzyıllardır hayalini kurduğu sıcak sulara inme projesi de gerçeğe dönüşecek. üssün 10 Rus savaş gemisine ev sahipliği yapabileceği belirtiliyor.

...

----------

